
Neo900 - cheiVia0
https://neo900.org/
======
buovjaga
Interesting news:
[https://neo900.org/news/2016-week-47](https://neo900.org/news/2016-week-47)

"What's coming to the horizon is that Maemo will switch upstream from Debian
to Devuan, the Debian fork without systemd."

~~~
digi_owl
Well thats a curious development, as sailfish, the OS derived from Maemo via
Mer, is all about systemd.

